# un coup tordu



## tinblack

Buenas noches:
En una expedición van tres compañeros: Xaï, Yeng y Lefranc. 
Xaï resulta ser un traidor. 
Yeng, intenta eliminarlo lanzándole una granada sin que este se dé cuenta; falla y le deja tan sólo inconsciente.
Se acercan Lefranc y Yeng hacia el cuerpo tendido de Xaï; una vez allí, Lefranc comenta: "Avec un individu comme Xaï cela ne pouvait être qu'un coup tordu."
Pertenece a "La colonne" de Jacques Martin y Christophe Simon, de la colección LEFRANC, de la editorial CASTERMAN.
Gracias.


----------



## Paquita

La idea es la de un plan torcido

Debes como nativo encontrar una expresión más adecuada.


----------



## fredinmad

Bonjour, 

- Una "*mala jugada/faena*"?

PD: no me convence el "*plan* torcido" porque me parece que un "coup tordu" no tiene por qué requerir una planificación.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Otras opciones:

Con un individuo como Xai esto no podía ser más que un *plan fallido*
Con un individuo como Xai esto no podía más que *salir mal*
Con un individuo como Xai esto no podía más que *fallar*


----------



## fredinmad

Jaime Bien said:


> Otras opciones:
> 
> Con un individuo como Xai esto no podía ser más que un *plan fallido*
> Con un individuo como Xai esto no podía más que *salir mal*
> Con un individuo como Xai esto no podía más que *fallar*



Hola,

Eso no es el sentido de "coup tordu" que se usa cuando alguien le hace a otra persona, con perdón, una putada (en menos vulgar que esta última palabra).


----------



## Jaime Bien

ok, pues retiro lo dicho 

Lo que no comprendo entonces es cuál es la putada, ¿que Xai les traicionara o que solo le hayan podido dejar inconsciente en lugar de eliminarlo?


----------



## fredinmad

Jaime Bien said:


> ok, pues retiro lo dicho
> 
> Lo que no comprendo entonces es cuál es la putada, ¿que Xai les traicionara? ¿que solo le hayan podido dejar inconsciente en lugar de eliminarlo?



Entiendo que sí, porque de todos modos, el que acaba de fallar no es Xai, sino Yeng, que es el que ha lanzado la granada.


----------



## Paquita

> Xaï resulta ser un traidor.
> Yeng, intenta eliminarlo lanzándole una granada sin que este se dé cuenta; falla y le deja tan sólo inconsciente.
> Se acercan Lefranc y Yeng hacia el cuerpo tendido de Xaï; una vez allí,  Lefranc comenta: "Avec un individu comme Xaï cela ne pouvait être qu'un  coup tordu."



Creo (puedo equivocarme) que hay que leer esto así:


> Xaï resulta ser un traidor.
> Lefranc comenta: "Avec un individu comme Xaï cela ne pouvait être qu'un  coup tordu."



es decir olvidarse del episodio de la granada para interesarse solamente en el individuo.
Si tratan de eliminarlo es por su traición anterior (moivo de la tentativa de eliminación).
Ha organizado algo o participado, o intervenido en algo (un coup) tan mal preparado o tan mal realizado que ha sido un fracaso, o que él por traición hizo fracasar. Creo que se ralaciona con el contexto anterior, y no con el intento de matarlo.

Solo una opinión, sin ninguna garantía.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Paquit&, me quedaría con esta opción de las que propones:



Paquit& said:


> es decir olvidarse del episodio de la granada para interesarse solamente en el individuo.
> Si tratan de eliminarlo es por su traición anterior (moivo de la tentativa de eliminación).
> Ha organizado algo o participado, o intervenido en algo (un coup) tan mal preparado o tan mal realizado que ha sido un fracaso, o que él por traición hizo fracasar. Creo que se ralaciona con el contexto anterior, y no con el intento de matarlo.


 
Es decir, Xai, el traidor, hizo que la expedición (cuyo objetivo desconocemos, pero en la que iban los tres), fracasara.

Por tanto: Con un individuo como Xai la expedición no podía sino fracasar (salir mal).

Pero entonces sí que encajarían las opciones que yo había dado, pero según Fredinmad, *coup tordu* nunca se utiliza con esos significados. Así pues, ¿en qué quedamos?


----------



## fredinmad

Paquit& said:


> Ha organizado algo o participado, o intervenido en algo (un coup) tan mal preparado o tan mal realizado que ha sido un fracaso, o que él por traición hizo fracasar. Creo que se relaciona con el contexto anterior, y no con el intento de matarlo.



Hola Paquita,

Lo interpreto de la mismo manera que tú (sin más garantías ya que no he leído el cómic ): se refiere a la traición de Xai.

Donde me parece que no concuerdo (a no ser que te haya entendido mal), es en la interpretación de "tordu": no creo que se refiera a que haya sido mal organizado y que haya fracasado el plan (no es que se haya *torcido* ), sino que el plan era muy malintencionado, "vicioso" (*retorcido*).

El _Petit Robert_ define "coup tordu" como "acte malveillant, vicieux"


----------



## Jaime Bien

¡Ya está amigos! Con un individuo como Xai esto no podía ser más que una *encerrona* (una trampa).


----------



## tinblack

Gracias a todos, después de este pequeño debate, creo que ha quedado perfecto, "encerrona" que proponía Jaime Bien; es la palabra ideal (ya que "trampa", lo dice Lefranc en la viñeta anterior).
Paquit& tenía razón en lo referente a que la frase estaba directamente relacionada con su traición, y no con el hecho de lanzarle la granada.
A fredinmad le diré que el cómic está publicado en francés por la editorial CASTERMAN, y en un futuro próximo estará en español por NetCom2. **** Regla 6. Martine (Mod...)
La aventura a grandes rasgos trata de que, el periodista y aventurero Guy Lefranc acude a Camboya, para recatar a Joachim; que se encuentra secuestrado. El reportero ha ido por encargo de la madre de Joachim, pero las cosas no son tan sencillas como parecen, por lo que habéis comprobado en una sola viñeta...


----------



## GURB

Hola
Aquí yo usaría j*ugarreta* que es un engaño algo especial


> jugarreta
> s.f. col. Hecho o dicho malintencionados que causan un perjuicio: _Menuda jugarreta me has hecho contándole mis planes a todos_. Clave


Un ejemplo en que este vocablo tiene el sentido de *coup tordu* o *sale coup*:


> Para Gil la actitud del Barcelona "ha sido una *jugarreta* in El Mundo 19/07/95


Un saludo


----------



## Jaime Bien

Hombre, Gurb, yo creo que por una jugarreta no te intentas cargar a quien te la ha hecho con una granada, ¿no?


----------



## GURB

Hola
Y ¿por qué no? ¿Por qué algién no se vengaría de una mala jugada, de un engaño,de una traicción, de *una sucia jugarreta* que le han hecho, de una manera violenta?
En todo caso *sucia jugarreta* y *mala jugada *me parecen ser las formas que mejor traducen *coup tordu.*


----------



## Jaime Bien

Hola Gurb, mi comentario era porque, para mí, *jugarreta* a secas no implica tanta gravedad. Y además, por el contexto da la sensación de que el traidor no solo les ha traicionado en un momento dado sino que además la expedición en sí no tenía otro objeto que la traición, y en este caso, *encerrona* creo que encajaría mejor. Pero, bueno, habría que tener más contexto.


----------



## Pohana

Jaime Bien said:


> ... una *encerrona*...



En Venezuela _una encerrona_ es una larga sesión de sexo


----------



## Jaime Bien

El RAE recoge también esa acepción (f. coloq. Retiro o encierro voluntario de una o más personas para algún *fin*.). Veo que en Venezuela ya sabemos cuál es el *fin *


----------



## GURB

Hola
Je suis d'accord avec Paquita et Fredinmad; à l'évidence Xaï leur a fait un coup tordu (*una sucia jugarreta*), une crasse, leur a joué un sale tour (il les a trahi) d'où leur tentative de l'éliminer. Je ne vois vraiment pas comment la phrase française pourrait évoquer l'idée d'un piège, d'un guet-appens (encerrona).
C'est ma conclusion.


----------

